# Ok Let er rip. What is your Hobby or Hobbies.



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 10, 2005)

1. Theology is both my Hobby and my Zeal. Nothing gets better than learner more and more about God. I became enraptured after reading Augustine's City of God.

2. Sports, Basketball and Baseball.

3. Music, collecting and listening to classical music.

4. Into natural sceneries. A beach, mountain, hillside strikes me dead everytime.

5. I am into Airlines. I just like watching jets. My favorite is the 737 very spacious, and cute eventhough it is small.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> 1. Theology is both my Hobby and my Zeal. Nothing gets better than learner more and more about God. I became enraptured after reading Augustine's City of God.
> 
> 2. Sports, Basketball and Baseball.
> ...



hob·by (n.), pl. -bies.
An activity or interest pursued outside one's regular occupation and engaged in primarily for pleasure.

1. Motorcycles

2. See #1

Our hobby has turned into a ministry since becoming involved with Christian Motorcyclists Association.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2005)

1) Video Games: But i have been playing less and less. I bet I play no more than 4 hours a week!

2) Posting on the PB

3) Reading

4) Bible studies with friends


----------



## Shane (Feb 10, 2005)

Fly Fishing and Fly tying


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 10, 2005)

Church history
Poetry
Music
Reading
Writing (letters to the editor, essays, a perennial novel-in-progress)
Movies
Stamp collecting
Coin collecting
Postcard collecting
Button collecting
Map collecting
Shot glass collecting
Sports (basketball, football, track/cross country, baseball)
Fishing
Camping (outdoors, not Harold)
Board games
Card games
Video games
PB

[Edited on 10-2-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 10, 2005)

Andrew, you must live in a 4 story warehouse to facilitate your collecting dysfunction. 

My hobby is reading of course.  

My second hobby is researching and tracking down the best beers in the world.  It's sort of a disappointing hobby because as soon as I find that rare brew.... I drink it.... and then it's gone. 

My dream is to go to the St. Sixtus Abbey in Belgium for one bottle of their beer.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 10, 2005)

> Camping (outdoors, not Harold)



That's great!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Andrew, you must live in a 4 story warehouse to facilitate your collecting dysfunction.



I didn't even mention the fact that I have saved every piece of personal correspondence I have received (excluding emails) since the second grade or so. 

It may be a disorder but our house is not so disordered as you might think. 



> My hobby is reading of course.





When I get a little money I buy books; and if any is left I buy food and clothes. -- Erasmus

I didn't mention it specifically but, of course, I collect books. 




> My second hobby is researching and tracking down the best beers in the world.  It's sort of a disappointing hobby because as soon as I find that rare brew.... I drink it.... and then it's gone.
> 
> My dream is to go to the St. Sixtus Abbey in Belgium for one bottle of their beer.



A man after my own heart! Save the bottles, perhaps?


----------



## heartoflesh (Feb 10, 2005)

Is it possible to have hobbies with a 5 yr old, a 3 yr old and another on the way? 

My hobby is sleeping.


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 10, 2005)

I always feel like such a pauper when it comes to hobbies;to list them, I mean: there is far too little time to learn and do and wonder at all of the things there are to be learned and done and wondered at. But the list practically begins and ends at reading. I did declare war on the domestic arts once, and tried very hard to subdue crosstitching, knitting, and even purchased some patterns for sewing but could not nerve myself to face THE MACHINE. I turned out a great number of very long scarves, which my husband and then foster child used to tie in knots and beat each other (all in fun of course); but the phase didn't last long (I mean, not the beating each other with scarves: children we babysit enjoy that to this day-- getting any ideas, Rick? but the domestic arts). When I knitted, I was as mentally apt as a cow (or so my husband told me), and when I crosstitched, I was as tractable as a rabid bull. I sometimes think that I enjoy cleaning, but sometimes I think I'm wrong about that. So I read, listen to classical music, watch frightening nature videos about sharks and spiders, drag my husband to parks and rivers, and hope to someday write something worth other people's reading.

[Edited on 10-2-2005 by a mere housewife]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 10, 2005)

1. Books

2. Genealogy

3. Historical and Modern Needlework and Sewing

4. Historical Fashion and Design

5. Civil War and WWII

6. My computer...clip collecting...digital scrapbooking...etc


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 10, 2005)

Heidi...I'll teach you!


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 10, 2005)

No, Colleen, I am not worthy!

Besides, I'm so intimidated of you now, I could never learn anything.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm only intimidating on paper...come see the reality at my house!!!! Laundry in hall...dishes in the sink....what's for supper? whatever I can fix the fastest and last minute!  And that stack of papers on top of the file cabinet, yeah it's organized, just hasn't made it way into the cabinet for 4 months! Where's the phone bill? In the organized stack of papers...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 10, 2005)

Fine cigars
Flash games
Movies
Music (listening)
Philosophy
Ping-pong
Poetry
Politics
Pool
Reading (mostly non-fiction)
Reformed theology
Roller-coasters
Shot glasses
Singing (every now and then)
Tennis
Tetherball
Traditional card games
Volleyball
Wolleyball
Writing


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> Is it possible to have hobbies with a 5 yr old, a 3 yr old and another on the way?
> 
> My hobby is sleeping.



I hear ya!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 10, 2005)

Andrew, about how many shot glasses do you have? I'm still just a rookie, I have about 12 or so.


----------



## daveb (Feb 10, 2005)

Reading
Weight lifting
Hockey
Tennis
Board games (mostly strategy like pente, settlers of catan, chess, etc)
Programming (not really much of a hobby anymore since I do this 8-5)
Tenting


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Andrew, about how many shot glasses do you have? I'm still just a rookie, I have about 12 or so.



Well, close to 90, I think, but I don't really keep track numerically. I just aim to get souvenirs from places I visit. Do you have a display case? It took me a long time to find what I was looking for in that department. 

One of my prize shot glasses disappeared during a move and I haven't seen it since. It was a souvenir from the John Knox House in Edinburgh.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 10, 2005)

That's a shame to lose that one! I don't have a display case yet, and yeah, I basically just try to get one from every new place I visit, too. Some places I get two from, like for instance I have a London one and an England one, and I have a Rhodes College one and a Memphis one. It's a neat thing to collect - even though I can't use any yet!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 10, 2005)

Those sound like good souvenirs. After 21 they can serve another purpose too!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Ping-pong



Ah, yes! In college I used to play a lot of ping pong. And air hockey! Fun times...


----------



## Larry Hughes (Feb 10, 2005)

1. Theology/apologetics
2. My wife and daughter
3. Reading
4. Hiking
5. Used to be, being a true BLUE Kentuckian, B-ball. But I'm afraid age has taken my step away.
6. Music, Jazz and blues mostly.
7. Travel when we can afford it.

lh


----------



## tdowns (Feb 10, 2005)

*Hobbies*

1. Surfing
2. Skateboarding
3. Mnt. biking


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 10, 2005)

Moving to Entertainment and Fun


----------



## gwine (Feb 10, 2005)

Interesting hobby you have there, Fred.

You know, some people could take that wrong. It certainly didn't occur to me until now, but I was referring to the comment about moving the thread. It just seemed funny to me at the time.

Gardening
Reading
Electronics
Computers
O????

Almost made an acrostic.

[Edited on 2-11-2005 by gwine]


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 10, 2005)

1. Lingua Latina
2. Browsing the PB
3. Music (Learning Guitar) 
4. Occassional Computer Game (Rome Total War)
5. Stocking Shelves (My Job) 
6. Reading 
7. Baseball
8. Writing (Boring stuff)
9. Ping-Pong
10. Paintballing
11. Biking
12. Studying (Id est, anything but school)


----------



## Augusta (Feb 10, 2005)

I like to try anything, but here are the main ones.

Currently in this order:

-Theology
-Reading: particularly theology books or Sci-fi
-Books, I just love cool old books I wish I had my own library like you see in movies with the persians rugs, leather chairs, with a fireplace and walls and walls of books with one of those sliding ladder thingys. *sigh*
-Sci-fi movies or Pride & Predjudice type movies.
-Don't laugh but for years I was into Sasquatch/Bigfoot, what can I say, I live in Washington state. If you want to know anything about our elusive legend ask me. 
-Crafts/cross-stitch/sewing/jewelry making/crotchet/quilting etc.
-video games PC and Xbox.
-woodworking smallish stuff like shelves, tool box, toddler beds.
-Skiing, I loved skiing and haven't been able to go for about 15 years 
-Cooking/Baking
-Love plants and gardening, roses and hydrangeas particlularly and drying flowers and arranging them.
-Dancing, hubby and I took Salsa lessons once and a one day class on swing it was really fun.
-Karoake but not in public. We have the add on for our Xbox and we have fun with it when people are over. 

[Edited on 11-2-2005 by Augusta]


----------



## Craig (Feb 10, 2005)

3) Watching paint dry.
1) Watching cement harden.
4) Play-dough.
7) Employing circular reasoning.
2) Muttering to myself.
6) Collecting dust.
5) Ants...magnifying glass (need I say more?)


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 10, 2005)

My hobbes have dwindled with the onset of children and now seminary. but here's a rough list:
Theology
Woodworking
Hiking
Camping
Guitar
Road Trips
And of course the Puritan Board.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Feb 10, 2005)

Guitar -All styles from Spinacino's first lute manuscripts in the 15th century to today's electric styles. I've been mesmerized by it for as long as I can recall.

Music Theory -(so I can apply it to guitar of course) I find the written notes and the logic of counterpoint almost as beautiful as the sounds they represent.

Reading -I'm not sure if I should call it a hobby or a life or death necessity as I NEVER feel like I know enough ...especially when it comes to the faith.

Art -

Computer Graphics ...which I'm getting better at by leaps and bounds lately.

History -I like it but I don't have a lot of time for it at this point.

Philosophy -Thanks to Schaeffer, Van Til and Bahnsen I see the importance of it and wish that I knew more about it than I do.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 11, 2005)

hobbies:
Writing and never showing what I write to others
Plinking- with any firearm I can, AR-15 or .45 or .357 Pistols
Ham Radio -KB5YCA
quirky movies like Bottle Rockets, A Waking Life etc.
libertarian politics
Playing Music - learning banjo and fiddling with fiddle
doing anything outdoors or in my pickup
Reading biographies, constitutional stuff, and current events
talking to my Great Pyrenees dog(Abby)
listening to Texas music and Americana music


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 11, 2005)

Can you guys say, "God has blessed us".


----------



## ANT (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> 5) Ants...magnifying glass (need I say more?)



Hey now! I take offence to that one. 

#1 - Studying Reformed Theology
#2 - Collecting Books for my Library
#3 - Collecting Classical Music on Vinyl (A little Blues & Jazz too.)
#4 - My 120 Gallon Fish Aquarium

I used to have a terrible Chess hobby (addiction), it got the better of me! I had to quit playing almost 2 years ago, I have not played a game since. Needless to say I was obsessed with Chess and it was turning into an Idol. So I kicked its butt and put it in its place. :bigsmile: (By the Grace of God, Of course!)

[Edited on 2-11-2005 by ANT]


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Feb 11, 2005)

Reading - Theology, Politics, History, Philosophy

Music - Metal, Classical, Gothic

Collecting - Pipes and books

Also, writing lyrics and playing guitar.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 26, 2005)

Any other hobbies to share?


----------



## heartoflesh (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Any other hobbies to share?



I know I mentioned sleeping earlier, but my main hobbies would include:

1) *Guitar -* I have a Martin D15 which is my all-purpose guitar, and the one I play at church, when I play. About a year ago I installed a K&K Pure Western Pickup in it and it sounds unbelievable plugged in. Great bass response, full, natural tone. The two other guitar players play Taylors with built in electronics and they just don't compare.

Then there's my Gitane DG250M which is a replica of a 1941 Selmer, the kind of guitar Django Reinhardt favored (see avatar-- not the guitar but Django). I was taking Gypsy Jazz somewhat seriously last summer, and even had a little group going, but the time I had to put into it, learning how to play that style, was so demanding that I gave it up. I still get together with my buddy Steve, who also owns a gypsy guitar, and we keep the dream going.

2) *Fishing -* I live in Minnesota. What else can I say?


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Mar 26, 2005)

Studying all aspects of Early American History, Art and Architecture
Studying Military History
Studying Church History
Historical Archaeology
Studying Ancient Near Eastern Archaeology
Historical Trekking
Reenacting
Building and shooting flintlock firearms
Backpacking
Oil Painting
Miniature Wargaming
Geneaology


----------



## street preacher (Mar 30, 2005)

Studing the Bible, kids, work, reading, kids, work, reformed theology, kids, work, food, kids, work, fishing, kids, work, and hunting.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 31, 2005)

My hobbies, or activities:

1. Educating my son after school
2. My part time degree study
3. My part time seminary study
4. My full time job
5. A bit of home improvement
6. As much reading as I can fit in (theology)
7. Ebay trading
8. Playing soccer on the computer, and playing other games such as Risk.
9. Watching soccer on the TV
10. Several internet forums (like PB)
11. Dwelling in knowledge with my wife
12. All the children's work at church

Don't have time for much more!

JH


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by street preacher_
> Studing the Bible, kids, work, reading, kids, work, reformed theology, kids, work, food, kids, work, fishing, kids, work, and hunting.



So many children that you can't find your wife???  (slugs hubby)


----------



## street preacher (Mar 31, 2005)

wife, wife, wife, wife, wife.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 31, 2005)

You're taking me out to eat ya know...now quit kicking me off my computer...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 31, 2005)

Interjecting himself as marriage counselor...


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 31, 2005)

Pro bono?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 31, 2005)

you guys have us both cracking up here!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 31, 2005)

Then my labors have borne fruit. No charge, of course. Naming your next born after me will suffice.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, "Andrew" IS a Biblical name.....

let's see....Jonathan, Hannah, Isaiah, Elisabeth, Miriam, and Andrew...hmmmm

we'll have to think on that....

Now for a middle name....

(please tell me they didn't call you "Andy" as a kid)


----------



## street preacher (Mar 31, 2005)

In honor of our marriage counselor, and to show that we are totally indebted to him for the success of his one counselling session 5 min. ago we will name our next child, boy or girl it does not matter, "ANDREW MYERS WAMBLE" :bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 31, 2005)

heh heh 

you might consider 'St. Andrew'


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 31, 2005)

What ever you desire sir- Steve


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 31, 2005)

Your wish is my command sir. - Steve


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 31, 2005)

J/K


----------



## john_Mark (Mar 31, 2005)

1. Theology.

2. Collecting books and trying to read them. 

3. Chatting with fellow believers online (#prosapologian).

4. Debating and blogging when I get around to it.

5. krav maga & weight lifting.

6. Searching through the religion section at Goodwill and finding cheap books.

7. Golf.

8. Tennis.

9. Member of the GA State Defense Force.

That's about all I can think of right now. We'll see what this list consists of once I am married in August this year. Maybe I will change it to a "want to do" list.


----------



## govols (Mar 31, 2005)

Reading, playing, teaching, being with my family.

1) Bug zapper watchin (You CAN'T live in the south w/o one on the back deck) Oooh - momma, did you see that one?
2) Pouring gas on my fire ant mounds and lighting it. Now that's a fire. They are fire ants btw. Singed many an eyebrow though.
3) Hiking - love it.
4) Addin more AMPs to the bug zapper (That one caught on fire - yippee - Hey, go tell your momma)
5) Reading, Ritin and Rithmatican
6) Cow tippin - watch out for the chips
7) Camping (after hiking 2 miles +)
8) Fishin (maybe I out to use my bug zapper)


----------



## govols (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john_Mark_
> We'll see what this list consists of once I am married in August this year. Maybe I will change it to a "want to do" list.



Or it'll get changed for ya.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 31, 2005)

I like to put on my army uniform and remember the good ole days! 

Seriously... I like to hunt, fish, and read. I often read while I hunt and fish, which is why I'm not really good at either!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 31, 2005)

I might begin to slowly enter the world of golf this summer, as I may be working at a golf shop or course...we'll see. My guess is that quite a few people here play golf at least as a side-hobby. Am I right?

Lately, while I'm not doing schoolwork (and sometimes even when I am!), music has been becoming an even more central hobby of mine than ever before. I've actually been taking fairly long walks just to have some alone time to practice singing!  I'll also be learning acoustic guitar this summer for the first time, with help from a lessons-instructor and some from my younger brother, who's been playing electric for two years. Combine that with my love to express theological truth and other aspects of life through writing, and you see a new path I hope to head down in the future.

I wrote some more about music in my life in my recent blog entries.


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



And guess who gets to dust all those shot glasses and other collections?


----------



## Myshkin (Apr 1, 2005)

chess
reading/learning
hanging out with my dog
trying new restaurants
movies
music 
sports
road trips
trying new beers
exercising in some form
learning piano

[Edited on 4-1-2005 by RAS]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 17, 2006)

Walking/hiking
Organic gardening
Square Dancing
Watching classic movies
Listening to music - all kinds


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Oct 22, 2006)

*fun, fun...*

Reading the Puritans
Cycling
Writing Poetry and Other Stuff
Composing Music and Playing It on the Piano and Guitar and Flute
Photography
Singing  
Hiking
Collecting stuff: quarters, maps, walking sticks, books, hats
Blogging
Feeding My Guinea Pig


----------



## QueenEsther (Oct 22, 2006)

sewing
designing patterns to sew
history (middle ages and ancient almost anything) (fabric and fashion)
baking 
cooking
creating recipes
Classic books and movies


----------



## JOwen (Oct 22, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Church history
> Poetry
> Music
> Reading
> ...





Movies AND Cards?! And you call yourself a Presbyterian!


----------



## Peter (Oct 22, 2006)

JOwen said:


> Movies AND Cards?! And you call yourself a Presbyterian!



 if we can only get him to add decorating the _christmas _tree!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 22, 2006)

Reading
Studying History
Historical Fashion
Sewing
Studying Medical books...particularly women's health and related areas.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 22, 2006)

JOwen said:


> Movies AND Cards?! And you call yourself a Presbyterian!


 
Cards - yes!!!

Anyone here play Bridge?


----------



## QueenEsther (Oct 22, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> Reading
> Studying History
> Historical Fashion
> Sewing
> Studying Medical books...particularly women's health and related areas.



I love historical fashion, I'm hoping to make a jacket using the regency pattern on Sensibility.com. I have 8 yards of cotton matterial (I got at a Civil War reenactment) I want to use for the lining. The pattern on the material is a reproduction of some that was produced in the 1860's.


----------



## Dag Fish (Oct 22, 2006)

Kung Fu
Swingin a monk spade
Reading Flash comics
Theology
Hebrew
Astronomy


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 22, 2006)

On top of things you all already know - let me add one hobby that may be elusive to you...

Card Magic.
Prestidigitation in general.

I really love good card conjuring. Actually, in the works I have something up my sleeve - more later on that though!


----------



## Gregg (Oct 23, 2006)

New England lighthouses
Autumn in New England
Building things
Reading
Dobro and autoharp
Working around the homestead
Experimenting with alternative heating sources to stay warm in the winter


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Oct 23, 2006)

> Autumn in New England



I live in AZ now, but I used to live in PA and NJ, and it was a hobby of mine too... I miss that!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 3, 2006)

Music, Music, hmmmm.........oh yeah! and Music.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2006)

Of interest to philatelic collectors:

Rare stamp may be sealed in Florida ballot box

November 11, 2006
CNN.com

FORT LAUDERDALE, Florida (AP) -- A rare, valuable stamp that could be worth at least $200,000 may be on an absentee-ballot envelope sealed in a box with other ballots from Tuesday's election.

Broward County Commissioner John Rodstrom discovered the stamp, which may be the famous Inverted Jenny, while reviewing absentee ballots. There was no name on the envelope so the vote did not count.

What seemed like a small stamp collection on one envelope caught Rodstrom's eye. At least one was from 1936, Rodstrom said. Then he noticed one had an upside-down World War I-era airplane -- the hallmark of an Inverted Jenny.

"I was a stamp collector when I was little," Rodstrom told The Miami Herald. "I recognized it."

Rodstrom discussed the stamp with the other members of the canvassing board -- Broward County Court Judge Eric Beller and the supervisor of elections.

A stamp-collecting Broward sheriff's office deputy overheard them talking about the possible Jenny. After hearing the description, he said the stamp would be very valuable if it was real.

But it was too late.

"By that time we had already sealed the box. And once you seal the box, under the election law you can't unseal it," Beller said. "We looked at the election law to see if we could unseal it, and we didn't think we could."

The 24-cent Jenny stamps were printed in 1918, said Maynard Guss, president of the Sunrise Stamp Club. Stamp sheets were run through presses twice to process all the colors, and on one pass, four Jenny sheets went through backward, Guss said. Inspectors caught the errors on three of the sheets and destroyed them, but somehow, a sheet of 100 stamps got through.

Stamp collectors have spent the past 88 years trying to find them all. Replicas are sold on Web sites like eBay.

But this Jenny, if real, might not be as valuable as it could have been. When the absentee ballot was mailed the stamp was canceled, reducing its value, Rodstrom said.


----------



## JOwen (Nov 11, 2006)

Reading
Golfing
Reading
Golf

In that order.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 11, 2006)

Here are more pics of my cars. *Slot Cars*

I Drag Race Slot cars on Friday Nights and travel around nearby states to do it also. 

I usually spend a lot of time reading but have slowed down on that. 

I use to deer hunt but my health has limited that.

I spend a lot of time at sporting events. My kids play football, basketball, baseball, and wrestle for their schools. I have one in Highschool, another in Jr. High, and one in Elementary School. So I am spread out on the sporting thing.


----------

